# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Hội Thảo: Công nghệ và thiết bị đúc áp lực (Die-casting) tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

## AIE_3DTech

Hội thảo FRECH "THIẾT BỊ VÀ CÔNG NGHỆ ĐÚC ÁP LỰC (DIE-CASTING)" tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

Công ty Tân Tiến-AIE phối hợp cùng hãng Frech (CHLB Đức) phối hợp tổ chức hội thảo về Công nghệ và thiết bị đúc áp lực (Die casting) lần đầu tiên tổ chức tại Việt Nam.
Hội thảo sẽ cập nhật các thông tin và xu hướng mới nhất trong lĩnh vực đúc áp lực.



Tại buổi hội thảo, công ty Frech sẽ giới thiệu về Thiết bị và Công nghệ đúc Buồng nóng và Buồng nguội mới nhất. Ngoài ra, chuyên gia của công ty Meltec sẽ giới thiệu công nghệ Cấp liệu và Lò nấu mới của mình và đồng thời quý khách sẽ có cơ hội để cập nhật thông tin về Hệ thống sấy và làm mát khuôn của hãng Robamat cũng như Công nghệ hút chân không.
--------------------------------------------------------------
*Thời gian và địa điểm*:
*Địa điểm*: Khách sạn Sheraton, 88 Đồng Khởi, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh.
*Thời gian*: 09:00-17:00
Ngày 24 tháng 05 năm 2018
---------------------------------------------------------------
Các nội dung chính của hội thảo:
* Công nghệ đúc buồng nguội.
* Công nghê đúc buồng nóng.
* Công nghệ sấy nóng và làm mát khuôn.
* Công nghệ lò nấu và cấp liệu.
* Công nghệ hút chân không.

Xin vui lòng đăng kí thông tin trước khi tham dự sự kiện:
Phòng Marketing công ty Tân Tiến - AIE
T: 0286 681 0797

*** Lưu ý
- Chỉ những khách mời đăng kí trước và đăng ký thành công đủ điều kiện tham gia hội thảo
- Những trường hợp đăng kí thành công sẽ nhận được email xác nhận của ban tổ chức

----------

